

Resource List for Finding Domain Names - Stubbs

A few days ago I posted a question about finding decent, and available domain names, following on from that here is a list of the resources I was offered, from HN &#38; other friends:<p>* http://www.makewords.com/
* http://dictionary-thesaurus.com/Wordlists.html
* http://www.synonym.com
* http://www.bustaname.com
* http://www.lightsphere.com/dev/web20.html
* http://www.dotomator.com/<p>Some were more succesfull than others, I've listed them in order of usefulness to me, ymmv.
======
warwickp
<http://pickydomains.com> -> $50 gets you an (almost) endless supply of pretty
good domain name suggestions from a large number of experienced domainers.
Your $50 is returned if you don't get any suggestions that you select.

~~~
Stubbs
More than once during my search, I wished there was something like this, even
to the point where I made a note to think about it as a project for the
future!

------
froo
Sorry this is an older topic, but thought I'd add some more to this list that
I've come across recently for the sake of completeness.

<http://www.visualthesaurus.com/> \- does exactly what it says, useful for
playing around with word combos.

<http://www.tdnam.com/> \- expiring domain names and aftermarket, run by
Godaddy - can find some good ones on here.

------
froo
Umm, have you thought about the possibility of domains that have, or in the
process of expiring?

There are often people that have good domain names that just dont utilise
them.

~~~
Stubbs
The process of trying to get hold of the recently expired domains seems even
more frustrating than trying to find a new domain in the first place.

~~~
petercooper
I have personally had success with using GoDaddy.com's auction system (but
using the "buy it now" variation, rather than bidding). I've scooped up
several domain names with high pageranks for under $20 each this way. Takes
some research, but it's doable.

------
newsmaven
also nameboy.com

~~~
Stubbs
Seems to be covered in error messages.

------
mtw
bustaname worked great for me

~~~
Stubbs
Bustaname has worked for me in the past too, but in this case, I was looking
for a soccer related domain, and most of the useful domains that contain the
word soccer are taken, my domain required a bit of lateral thinking, which is
where the wordlists came in.

------
DXL
I've used this tool for a while myself, thought I'd share it:
<http://dxl.yamm2.com/domeintest.php>

------
paulleviss
Good Resources

